# Question on Orbea Orca carbon fiber frames



## dfvcador (Jun 4, 2006)

I wanted to know if anyone knows if an 2009 Orbea Orca carbon frame(top of the line) and a 2011-12 Orca Silver are comparable regarding the carbon fiber grade. I cant seem to find any specific info on the material used. All it states is Orca Gold, Silver and Bronze levels. I know that Orbea in 2008-2010 ranked its levels as Orca, Opal and Onix. 

The older Orcas had a M30 or M40 fiber combined with T700 fiber lay up. The % was like a 70/30 or 60/40 for the Orca and gradually declined for the other two models. However, the new Orcas don't give specifics. All this arises due to warranty frame exchange were Orbea wants to give me a Orca Silver in exchange for my 2009 Orca, which is top of the line carbon lay up. I know that specs and technology has improve since then, but I want similar carbon fiber and not a down grade.

Thanks in advance for any input and assistance.

dfv


----------



## dfvcador (Jun 4, 2006)

Anybody!!!


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I remember reading about the Silver vs Gold someplace and they were saying the same thing. The Silver carbon is like the previous generation bike.


----------

